# strolz custom ski boots



## castleman003 (Nov 8, 2012)

has anyone had the luxury of being able to purchase Strolz custom ski boots.  Their store is located in Hampton, NH.   Just wondering if anyone has any feedback on if they are actually worth the amount of money that they cost?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 8, 2012)

castleman003 said:


> has anyone had the luxury of being able to purchase Strolz custom ski boots. Their store is located in Hampton, NH. Just wondering if anyone has any feedback on if they are actually worth the amount of money that they cost?



About 10 or 11 years ago, my wife (who has a very funky shaped foot), got a pair of strolz.  She loved them, and skied them hard for 7 seasons (totalling 225-250 days).  The foam work and fitting that she had done up at The Basin Ski Shop in Killington was great.

When she skied that shell out a few years ago, she actually switched from Strolz to a pair of Technica's via Surefoot - once again a fully custom foamed liner.  She went with the technica's vs the Strolz based on boot fitter recomendation after seeing her foot shape - the fitter who she had used for her previous Strolz pair actually sent her to Surefoot and the Technica's based on what she was looking for and her foot shape - the honest was appreciated! She's been very happy with those, although did have a slightly greater amount of "break in" with the surefoot technica's vs. the Strolz.  I highly, highly, highly doubt that my wife will ever purchase anything but a full foamed customer liner boot again


----------



## castleman003 (Nov 8, 2012)

this is all good info because I too have a very funky shaped foot nothing fits my foot right whether its shoes, skates, ski boots


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 8, 2012)

I had a talk with the Fischer rep this past weekend, and he showed me the Vacum line of boots that they have.  Looks very promising, as they heat the boots up very hot then vacum-form the shells around your foot.  As far as pricing goes they are more than a comparable boot from another manufacture, but not by much.

We are looking into the line of boots more for next season.


----------

